# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Knife Maker Question......

## Sourdough

I have some large Files, Rasps would be more accurate. Why not keep the rasp part that would be under the handle, and figure out a way to have a removable grip/handle......? And what if you could switch the removable handle so that it covered the Blade........? This way one could have a survival Rasp/File/Knife all in one heavy tool.

----------


## crashdive123

That might be a good project to try.  I suppose a few stainless bolts/nuts, or even Chicago screws to secure it would work.  Maybe even a  small hollowed out space on the insides of the handles to store a couple of things.  Hmmmmmmm.

----------


## Sourdough

> That might be a good project to try.  I suppose a few stainless bolts/nuts, or even Chicago screws to secure it would work.  Maybe even a  small hollowed out space on the insides of the handles to store a couple of things.  Hmmmmmmm.



I am NOT a knife maker, nor do I want to be.........So figure it out, and I'll send the file/rasp for you to work on, if you want, maybe build something for the "Dept. of Caring" to auction off. :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Maybe we can get all of the knife makers to do one for a DOC auction.

----------


## Camp10

I dont think making it would be terribly hard.  Getting the heat treat right might be a challenge though.  I would probably work it in its hardened state and then draw the spine of the blade softer after.

----------


## Camp10

> Maybe we can get all of the knife makers to do one for a DOC auction.


Sure!  I'm willing to help!  Is this a bring your own rasp party?

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Mind if I just use plain ole O-1?

----------


## Sourdough

> Mind if I just use plain ole O-1?




What is O-1

----------


## crashdive123

> What is O-1


It's a type of steel.  Same stuff that he's been making his first few knives out of.

----------


## crashdive123

Here's my start on the project.  I may end up going with a bigger file - we'll see.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Tapered the other end of the file so it would have the same basic dimensions on both ends.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This one got a little too hot while grinding - was hoping to not have to heat treat.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I'm going to make some micarta and route out the shape of the knife.  I'll probably use four screws to hold it in place, but they will be toward one edge, and not on the center of the file.  I then plan on fastening the two pieces of micarta and pinning them.  If all goes as planned - remove the screws, slide the handle off, slip it onto the other end, tighten screws.   It will hopefully be a small utility knife - other end for sharpening an axe or whatever is needed.  I'll include a small screwdriver incorporated into the sheath for removing/tightening the screws.

----------


## Sourdough

For survival the removable handle, needs to be removable with some common tool, like the rim of a cartridge case used as a screwdriver. Maybe wrap the rasp part with fishing cord, and lay flies underneath.

----------


## Pal334

Nice start, I like the pictures, easier for me to follow

----------


## Sourdough

I wonder how large they make files/rasps......?

----------


## panch0

Cool project guys! We have a creative bunch here thats for sure.

----------


## crashdive123

> I wonder how large they make files/rasps......?


Not sure how big the largest that you can get are, but here are the biggest ones I have.

----------


## Sourdough

Looks like 15" X 1 5/8" X 7/32" Thick........??????

----------


## crashdive123

Good eye.  The bottom one is a little thicker, coming in at 1/4"

----------


## Rick

There is a double ended farrier file that is 14" long. It's called a Double Ended Horse Rasp and File (what else?)

----------


## Sourdough

> There is a double ended farrier file that is 14" long. It's called a Double Ended Horse Rasp and File (what else?)




I Had just concluded that those big rasps that I have must NOT in fact be wood working tools. Even though that is what I have used them for. So they must be for horses. I can't get to them, as they are inside a steel connex, with frozen padlocks, and 7' of snow against the doors.

----------


## Camp10

Nice start Crash!  I've got to dig up an old file that I dont mind donating to the cause!  I'm pretty sure I have a few but I might have annealed them already.

----------


## Rick

Oh, well. .... What?! 7 feet of snow?! You clearly live in the wrong place. The grass is greening up and it's raining here.

----------


## Sourdough

*8 above here and should drop to -8* below tonight. But it will shift fast now. We have 12 Hours of Daylight now.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm not sure that this one will make the final cut - more of a prototype to see how it turns out.  Gotta teach all day tommorow, so probably not too much progress this weekend.

----------


## Camp10

This is where I am with mine.  That piece of brass under the blade will be cut into a guard.  I havnt figured out the handle entirely yet but I am thinking I will use a pin setup much like Remington uses to hold on the trigger assembly in their 870 shotguns.  Push it out, switch the handle around and put the pin back.  I will have to play with it a little.

----------


## crashdive123

Looking good!

----------


## canid

i've got an idea for a convertible handle/sheath, but i think i'll have to try and prototype it.

i'll try to sketch something up, i don't have a suitable cad program on this machine.

----------


## canid

so this isn't exactly what you all had in mind [i think], but this is where my imagination led me, and it meets the criteria you mentioned.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

when in use, the handle snaps onto the tang, and can be released by use of a somewhat recessed levering push button. when not in use, it snaps onto the blade.

the stock could be thick enough to keep it well blunted, mitigating most [though not all] risk of an accident.

i made the design that of the american tanto style, for simplicity's sake [in terms of drawing it quickly].

it would be simple enough to make. the handle materials could be composite, such as wood, micarta, metal, carbon fiber, glass, etc.

the only intricate part would be the lever release and a small spring.

----------


## Sourdough

Canid, I like it.

----------


## canid

then i'll see what i can do to make a prototype.

----------


## Sourdough

I was thinking more along using two of those brass screw and blind nut thing that is used on Leather slings, straps, etc.

----------


## Rick

I was thinking holes through the blade but thought that might weaken it. I like the lock on top like that. Great idea.

----------


## canid

that can also be done.

----------


## hunter63

> This is where I am with mine.  That piece of brass under the blade will be cut into a guard.  I havnt figured out the handle entirely yet but I am thinking I will use a pin setup much like Remington uses to hold on the trigger assembly in their 870 shotguns.  Push it out, switch the handle around and put the pin back.  I will have to play with it a little.


If you left that file piece un-treated, should work fine as a fire steel.

----------


## canid

> I wonder how large they make files/rasps......?


how about this beast: http://www.amazon.com/Save-Edge-Inch.../dp/B000QUXVCS

----------


## canid

the only old file [or any suitable stock] i have handy at the moment needs to be annealed.

it could also stand to be a little wider, and is thicker than nessecary. maybe it's an excuse to get some practice swinging that hammer.

----------


## Camp10

> If you left that file piece un-treated, should work fine as a fire steel.


Yup, I left it untreated.  I did draw the spine of the blade back some to make it a little bit stronger but the file is untouched.  The picture shows a little discoloration from the treatment but it didnt get very hot on the file.

----------


## canid

i have at least one old Kromedge [craftsman proprietary Ni, Cr, Mo alloy] circular saw blade that i might be able to make some blades out of.

i don't think i'd be able to pull off a heat treat, but i could probably do the grinding in it's hard state without getting the temp up too migh. it would take quite a while, but yield high grade, high hardness and durable blades that are more or less stainless.

i wasn't able to find a description of their composition.

----------


## canid

i wanted to add that i'm talking about making a servicable prototype. the final piece will have the rasp surface in the handle section still.

among other things, it would be great for sharpening that much-important axe or machete.

----------


## Camp10

I finished fitting the guard to the blade today. It is still square and needs plenty of shaping but that will have to wait until I have a handle.  I made it from two pieces...I've never done that before.  I filed half the blade width out of each half and pinned and soldered it together.  It seems very strong. 

I have gone round and round on how to attach the handle to the blade.  I am now thinking I might make a cam type lock so that a half turn of a screw will lock or unlock the blade.  This is likely to change again but I will worry about that when I mess with the handle later in the week.

Now I need to decide what material to make the handle out of..any suggestions?  

This will be auctioned off for the DOC when it is done...Thanks for the idea Sourdough and for the challenge Crash!!

----------


## canid

i cut up one of those Kromedge blades today for the prototype:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

chisel grind, american tanto style blade, and i've only got one of the notches filed in for the release so far. i'm having a bit of trouble making the release lever, so i'm going to try to find a piece of scrap that already has an appropriately sized hole, and just grind the shape out from that.

as soon as i can find a suitable file or rasp, i'll get started on the final, now that i have a good idea exactly how i want it.

i'm calling it the Non-to Convertible.

the final version can certainly go to the DOC auction.

----------


## Ted

Great handle idea Canid!

Great looking blade Camp!

I'd be more than happy to donate some knives!  They won't be as good as you all make I figure, but I'll do it. Just have to get a file or rasp.  Really getting into this knife thingy . Got three in the works as we speak...LOL

----------


## crashdive123

Didn't get a chance to work on it too much this weekend.  I might use wood instead of micarta - not sure yet.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## canid

now isn't making partial-tang recesses in a set of scales fun?

after doing so for the kukri, i told myself i need to stop doing that, but i don't think it'll take.

----------


## crashdive123

OK  here is my foray into the convertible knife.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

At first, I tried a piece of homemade micarta for the handle material.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Something didnt feel right about it (not sure what), so I then tried a piece of laminated wood (some call it star wood)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I still need to explore some different options for the screws.  The Chicago screws I have are a bit too large for my liking.  Ill play around with it  with the requirements that it be easily loosened and tightened in the field.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Camp10

Nice work Crash!  I'm going to make a cam type of lock for mine to take the handle on and off.  I planned to work on it today but it was just to nice and so I spent the day outside.  There is rain coming this week though so I will get to it this week.

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah - nice here too.  I was working most of the day.  When I got home I put the little belt sander on my "yard" table and sanded it down.  Beautiful day to be outside.

----------

